
Ask HN: Developer PC Must haves? - otibsa
How to configure a state of the art developer pc for Developing Webapps&#x2F;Mobile Apps (ios&#x2F;android) based on current web fe&#x2F;be-stack-technologies, using multiple virtual machines at once  (e.g vagrant)?<p>I think, minimum requirements are: Ultra silent (case), ultra fast (i7?), much RAM  (128gb?), geforce 1080?<p>- how do you think?<p>Budget should be max ~2000 !
======
jareds
If you want to develop iOS apps you need a mac. You should get the 27 inch
iMac with 64 gigs of ram. This will be a lot more then $2000. If you don't
need to develop iOS apps then ryzen looks like it could be good.

------
moondev
Why not ryzen? More dedicated cores for more vms

